# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Хари Шаури прабху >  Режим дня Прабхупады

## Alex Murti

Харе Кришна,Хари Шаури прабху.Примите мои поклоны.
В "Трансцендентном дневнике",описывая режим дня Прабхупады,вы упоминаете,что он сначала принимал омовение,а затем чистил зубы.Между тем многие преданные уверены,что надо делать наоборот,т.к.чистка зубов оскверняет,поэтому зубы чистят перед омовением.Как же все таки правильно поступать?

----------


## Хари Шаури дас

Ответ Е.М. Хари Шаури Прабху:

	I don't know where it says Srila Prabhupada first took bath and them brushed his teeth. It's not in my books:

December 5th, 1975 - Vrndavana

It is hard to say when Prabhupada's day begins and when it ends, because he never seems to conclude his activities in the way we do. He only rests for a few hours each day, and even that is intermittent.
Srila Prabhupada maintains a remarkably regulated daily routine. While here in Vrndavana his schedule is:

6:00 a.m. -- Wash, brush teeth, and take Ayurvedic medicine.
6:30 - 7:30 a.m. -- Morning walk.
7:30 - 8:30 a.m. -- Greet the Deities, guru-puja, then Srimad-Bhagavatam lecture from the Seventh Canto.
9:00 - 9:30 a.m. -- Breakfast of fruits and chira.
9:45 - 11:15 a.m. -- Rest on roof for an hour and then meet people (usually by appointment).
11:15 - 1:15 p.m. -- Massage with oil.
1:15 - 1:45 p.m. -- Bathe.
1:45 - 2:30 p.m. -- Lunch prasadam.
2:30 - 3:00 p.m. -- Sit in room or chant japa.
3:00 - 4:00 p.m. -- Rest.
4:00 - 5:00 p.m. -- Meet with specific people or devotees, or chant.
5:00 - 6:30 p.m. -- Give public darsana.
6:30 - 9:30 p.m. -- Meet public or senior devotees, GBC business or just chat.
9:30 p.m. -- Take hot milk, massage and rest.
12:00 - 1:00 a.m. -- Rise and translate.
5:00 a.m. -- Light rest or japa.
Srila Prabhupada's typical routine goes something like today.
After his all-night translation work he stopped at mangala-arati time and lay back against the bolsters with his feet up. He slept lightly for a short time.
At six o'clock he went into the bathroom to wash, brush his teeth, and freshen up. He came back and sat for a few minutes as he put on tilaka.

Перевод:

Я не знаю, где говорится что  Шрила Прабхупада сначала принимал ванну а затем чистил зубы. Это не в моих книгах:

5 декабря 1975 - Вриндаван
Трудно сказать, когда день Прабхупады начинается и когда он заканчивается, потому что он никогда, кажется, не завершает  свою деятельность в том порядке как мы это делаем. Он отдыхает только по несколько часов каждый день, да и то с перебоями.
Шрила Прабхупада поддерживает замечательно регулярный распорядок дня. Во время пребывания  во Вриндаване у него был следующий распорядок:
6:00 утра - ванная, чистка зубов и принятие аюрведических лекарств.
6:30 - 7:30 утра - Утренняя прогулка.
7:30 - 8:30 утра - Приветствие Божеств, гуру-пуджа,  лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам по Седьмой песни.
9:00 - 9:30 - завтрак из фруктов и чира.
9:45 - 11:15 утра - отдых на крыше в течение часа, а затем встречи с людьми (как правило, по предварительной записи).
11:15 - 1:15 дня - Массаж с маслом.
1:15 - 1:45 дня – принятие душа.
1:45 - 2:30 дня – обеденный  прасад.
2:30 - 3:00 дня  - Свободное время в номере или повторение  джапы.
3:00 - 4:00 вечера - Отдых.
4:00 - 5:00 вечера – Встречи с конкретными людьми или преданными или джапа.
 5:00 - 6:30 вечера - Общественный даршан.
6:30 - 9:30 вечера - Встречи с гостями или старшими преданными, рабочие встречи по линии Джи Би Си или джапа.
9:30 вечера – Принятие горячего молока, массаж и отдых.
12:00 - 1:00 утра – Подъем , затем переводы и написание книг .
5:00 утра – Легкий отдых или джапа.
Сегодня день  Шрилы Прабхупады начался как обычно.
После его ночной  переводческой работы он прервался  во время  мангала-арати  и откинулся на валики, положив ноги на них. Он спал немного в течение короткого времени.
В шесть часов он пошел в ванную, чтобы вымыться, почистить зубы и освежиться. Он вернулся и сел в течение нескольких минут, пока он наносил тилаку.
Ваш смиренный слуга,
Хари Шаури даса.

----------

